# Michiels' Whip spiders (Ambyplygi)



## Michiel (Sep 16, 2011)

Last year I received my first whip spiders, after finding them ugly, freaky looking and uninteresting creatures for a long time  This year I purchased a third species, so I thought it was time for some pics. I am not aiming to own a large variety of species, but I find them interesting and fascinating enough to keep and try to breed several species. 

_Phrynus marginemaculatus _(USA, Florida)
















_Phrynus barbadensis_ (Barbados)
















_Damon annulatipes_ (Republic of South Africa)
















I keep the P.barbadensis and P.marginemaculatus and D,annulatipes young in 1000 cc/ 1 L  soup cups and the adult D.annulatipes are housed in 8 x 8 x 8 inch plastic boxes with a damp subtrate that will be allowed to dry out, ample ventilation holes, vertical aswell as horizontal slabs of bark (that backwall stuff) that allow walking and molting and a plastic jarcap with some water.











More pics will follow in time I hope 
Regards,


Michiel


----------



## zonbonzovi (Sep 16, 2011)

I always love to see the lesser known stuff, although it would take me some concerted to tell the young of many species apart.  What do you feed the young of small species like Phrynus?  I had a hell of a time feeding some of the WC marginemaculatus.


----------



## satchellwk (Sep 16, 2011)

Nice whipspiders, I really love to see some Ambyplygi. They're so amazing looking; I don't understand why they're not more widely kept. I plan on getting some of my own sometime down the road, but the care info on the internet is either highly lacking or nonexistant. 
Also, good job on the babies; I'm a bit curious, though, how much do those sell for? I was just wondering, since CB whipspiders dont seem to be very common on the pet trade.


----------



## Michiel (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi Zonbonzovi,

I fed them microcrickets. I shake a box of micro's into a large box and then hand pick the smallest crickets....  If you would have a hard time getting good micro crickets, you could use the larger Drosophyla I guess. Those marginemaculatus are indeed very tiny and it takes time and dedication to get them to grow and flourish....

Hi Satchellwk,

I bought these from a friend of mine, his nickname here is Banshee. Send him a PM for his (very reasonable) prices...Don't talk to him too much, or he infects you too with the whip spider virus, like he did with me. I believe he is out of town untill october 1....
I also want to contribute to make these fascinating creatures better known, that's why there is also a little Amblypygi corner on the The Venomlist.


Regards, Michiel


----------



## Deroplatys (Sep 17, 2011)

Michiel said:


> I also want to contribute to make these fascinating creatures better known, that's why there is also a little Amblypygi corner on the The Venomlist.
> Regards, Michiel


Never actually visited the venomlist before, but if they have their own amblypygi section i'll check it out. The more of us amblypygi fans posting the better 
Those P.marginemaculatus babies are real cute looking lol, hope i can get mine breeding


----------

